# Just moved in.



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Guess I'll make a first post here...
 Looks to be a fairly active board..not a bad thing.

BTW...I would gladly pay the $15 to get rid of these damn ads...but alas since my PayPal account was hacked a few years back, and since that was a freakin mess from hell...I never reopened it.

Please tell me there is another way.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

people are rarely what they seem....

welcome


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

my my you are a noob...one post.....

you best declare yourself a ringwinger ...quick before you can be labeled a liberal


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Guess I'll make a first post here...
> Looks to be a fairly active board..not a bad thing.



Cool and welcome but what's with the Ikea furniture?  We're high brow around here........


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

yea there is an address ....i guess you could mail in a check....

hey ring...we got rain.....violent rain...flash flooding rain....i hear you got more too


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2010)

welcome


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll make a first post here...
> ...



eh?
Since I had to google "Ikea" must not be a part of whatever that refers to.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

you could save money and just get a pop up blocker...do you get a lot of ads...i dont notice them or most likely dont get them....

i want skulls instead of flags...for some reason they (the admins) find this distrubing.....(not really just not gonna customize for each poster lol)


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

ring, honey, i dont think he even felt the wind over his head


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



It's okay, you'll learn to make associations soon enough.



> Just moved in.



You've never heard of Ikea??!!  How old are you?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> you could save money and just get a pop up blocker...do you get a lot of ads...i dont notice them or most likely dont get them....
> 
> i want skulls instead of flags...for some reason they (the admins) find this distrubing.....(not really just not gonna customize for each poster lol)



Oh I don't get any popups...just the annoying flash banner ads.

Course I guess I could make a Stylish script and ads begone...but I don't have that much jam.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

eh?  are you canadian?  i think we have our quota of them.....eh.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

and if we understood any of that.....

flash banner ads?

jam?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nope...old enough not to care what Ikea furniture is apparently. 
I just earn the money...the wife spends it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> and if we understood any of that.....
> 
> flash banner ads?
> 
> jam?



Ok so they may not be flash ads...annoying banner ads that are replaced ever so often by another annoying banner ad.

jam??...How old are you...you never heard the phrase "I don't have that much jam?"


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Ikea is Swedish for "cheap, ugly furniture".     But no matter, the joke became contrails just after it was delivered.
Welcome anyway.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> eh?  are you canadian?  i think we have our quota of them.....eh.



Canadian??
What the...now what would make you think that?

I am Native indeed...Indiana land.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

canadians use the eh....

indiana...thats is up there...somewhere....

what the hell is in indiana?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> canadians use the eh....
> 
> indiana...thats is up there...somewhere....
> 
> what the hell is in indiana?



Well me for one.
Actually probably not much different than where you are, sadly now that the entire country is "Anytown, USA" with the same crappy box stores and lousy chain restaurants


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

no, i am in the south....i couldnt tell you where indiana is or a name of a town in it...

i know where ring is ...northern va


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 19, 2010)

The Minnesota natives I know also sound very Canadian...with oddly-pronounced o's and eh's.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 19, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> my my you are a noob...one post.....
> 
> you best declare yourself a ringwinger ...quick before you can be labeled a liberal



LOL.  Yep if you do not like Palin and Fox you are a liberal.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Minnesota..had a business thing there once in February...MAN..one cold place.
However...they do have this really nice Pub downtown, and Fox River bar...no wait...that is in Wisconsin.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Guess I'll make a first post here...
> Looks to be a fairly active board..not a bad thing.
> 
> BTW...I would gladly pay the $15 to get rid of these damn ads...but alas since my PayPal account was hacked a few years back, and since that was a freakin mess from hell...I never reopened it.
> ...



Use FireFox instead of IE and get the Adblock Plus add-on.  No more ads.  Lots of other good add-ons too.

Oh, and welcome to the twilight zone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, now get out of this cream puff thread and get into the real shit.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll make a first post here...
> ...



IE???.....IE????  
Now them's fightin' words!
I don't even use Micro$oft let alone IE...Ubuntu at home.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Okay, you get an A+++++ for that!!


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Damn straight...f*ck Microsoft.
I was an MIS for 6 years, all Microsoft did for me was cause users to page my ass in the middle of the night..meanwhile the Linux and Unix servers were humming along 100's of days at a time.
Ubuntu is sweet.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > eh?  are you canadian?  i think we have our quota of them.....eh.
> ...



Me too! 

Are you a Hoosier or a Boilermaker?

There's nothing else in Indiana.

Oh wait, corn.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Hoosier...
Hey...we got Red Gold tomatoes!


----------



## Dante (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Guess I'll make a first post here...
> Looks to be a fairly active board..not a bad thing.
> 
> BTW...I would gladly pay the $15 to get rid of these damn ads...but alas since my PayPal account was hacked a few years back, and since that was a freakin mess from hell...I never reopened it.
> ...


send me the  money in cash and I will take care of things. I have connections.

Let us hope you can raise the level of debate that I usually see form newbies. I judge harshly. Dante does not suffer fools gladly.

welcome

dD


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 19, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Me too!
> 
> Are you a Hoosier or a Boilermaker?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Um...guys...there's not always _just_ corn in them thar' fields.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Hey, whatever floats yer boat.  

All I know is I don't have no damn ads when I visit here . . . .


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll make a first post here...
> ...



Oh I am far from a newbie...might be new here..but I have been on forums since..oh maybe 1997 or so.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I don't either...now..


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh I am far from a newbie...might be new here..but I have been on forums since..oh maybe 1997 or so.


You might just want to put Dante on your ignore list while you're ahead...

...but it's your call.


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Um...guys...there's not always _just_ corn in them thar' fields.


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



yep. Ubuntu ftw. i just did the lucid lynx update a couple days ago. right now i'm on google chrome, with the adblock plus extension, and there's no ads at all.

Welcome to the USMB. please don't be yet another assdouche hack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I'm running Mint 8.  Don't have to hunt for video and audio codecs, they're part of the install.


----------



## Dante (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh I am far from a newbie...might be new here..but I have been on forums since..oh maybe 1997 or so.





eagleseven said:


> You might just want to put Dante on your ignore list while you're ahead...
> 
> ...but it's your call.



The much dreaded 'we' tactic is used here more often than you'd imagine.

do yourself a favor. follow your own little voice and you'll do fine.


----------



## Dante (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


advanced alcoholism?

welcome. we've been expecting you.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I pass one of their plants on my way to Elkhart to visit my Aunt and Uncle! 

Let's not forget soy beans, lots of those here!


----------



## Dante (Aug 19, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll make a first post here...
> ...


careful with firefox add ons.

they cause lots of trouble if you have Windows 7


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 19, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


----------



## Big Fitz (Aug 19, 2010)

...mmmmmm Leinie's Creamy Dark.  gahhhhhhhhhhh,.,,,,,

Welcome to the fray.  Don't forget, life sucks wear a helmet, and here's your standard issue lolcat.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 20, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have a laptop I have been thinking about toying with Mint...any cons about it?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 20, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You are a newbie here.  Don't worry though.  It's sorta like being born again!  

Welcome to USMB.  I love n(.)(.)bies!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I moved from Ubuntu to Mint 7 and recently upgraded to Mint 9, they change some GIF source code which meant some of my games (my favorites of course) wouldn't play correctly.  I dumped it and went to Mint 8, no problems so far.  I'll wait on Mint 9 till they rewrite the programs to fit the new code.  I use Evolution Mail which I like much more than Thunderbird, also the _panel_ loads on the bottom by default but you can put it where you want and your drop down is different, everything is contained in Menu but, again, you can add the most used apps to the panel.
Load it, if you don't like it (I didn't the first time) then you can put Ubuntu back, if there's any stuff you want to keep burn a back up before loading Mint.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 20, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You guys want to go back to English?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Oh come on.  I know this stuff and I'm not even close to being a real geek.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Not even close, if he starts answering post using a string of code - you know he is a bonafide geek.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Aug 21, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Guess I'll make a first post here...
> Looks to be a fairly active board..not a bad thing.
> 
> BTW...I would gladly pay the $15 to get rid of these damn ads...but alas since my PayPal account was hacked a few years back, and since that was a freakin mess from hell...I never reopened it.
> ...



 2 USMB and ditto with the Paypal issue, I never reopened mine either, I would join in a heartbeat if another means was accepted. The ads, I don't mind in here, TV/Radio, that's a different story.

At any rate, enjoy your stay. BTW, take meds b4 entering....................


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > ringel05 said:
> ...



01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100111 01100101 01100101 01101011 00100001


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll make a first post here...
> ...



Someone tried to hack my account back during that period also but since I stay on top of my accounts I deleted my bank info and was able to change the password and login info before they succeeded.
I still use Pay Pal to this day.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Aug 21, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I just got 'gun shy' Ringel05, just don't need another 'possibility' out there, got enough already.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 21, 2010)

Is he what he seems?

I don't know. 

But I is thrilled that he is here. I is beside myself.... which is really hard and very scary. Is like there is two of me. That no good. 

Welcome Iam. De-light-ful to ssseee you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Cali - and it was equally nice to find you here.
Sssomeday I'll fill you in.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gatekeeper said:
> ...



I also have one other layer of protection.  I keep a separate bank account for purchases only (online and at retail outlets) and only put enough $ in it to cover with a little extra just in case.  That way if someone does hack it or steals the card number/pin then my loss is minimal.  I also never use the card for debit, always for credit, that way I am only responsible for $50 if the account is accessed by a hacker/thief.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Aug 21, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's all I did with my Paypal acct. Just enough for whatever I bought online, but they did alert me to an unauthorized attempt to withdrawl, they actually called me on the phone. But that too had only about 130 bucks in it.
I do wish they had other means to pay, $15 is nothing to pay for joining USMB, I'd send cash if okay, that's only maybe 3 lattes at_ starBIGbucks_.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ditto - which is why when my account was hacked - I only lost $50. 
My biggest frustration was convincing PayPal that I was me! There was this maddening multi-layered process of proving you are you - that always failed for reasons that I couldn't seem to comprehend.
Three times they mailed a check for the $50 to my home address, I never got it..never. Since I obviously closed the checking account that the PayPal account was tied to, I had nothing else to lose - so I gave up.
About 3 years after all this, I received an email from them saying they closed the account for inactivity. 

As a footnote - the shear number of people I know who had their account compromised is unbelievable, literally everywhere I go - I run into at least one person who had similar experience...which I consider unforgivable, thus I will never have a PayPal account again.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 21, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Thanks Cali - and it was equally nice to find you here.
> Sssomeday I'll fill you in.



 PM me, IM me, BBM me, or just plain ol' email me, Iam.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Cali - and it was equally nice to find you here.
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2010)

What is up with the boot prints some people have in their signature?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Aug 21, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What is up with the boot prints some people have in their signature?



Comes from walking through the USMB 'political cow pasture' with their eyes closed.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 21, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What is up with the boot prints some people have in their signature?



It is to honor our dear friend and a member of the USMB, Bootneck. He is in the Royal  Marines and is serving in Afghanistan right now.


BUT, he will be home Oct. 1!


----------



## Queen (Aug 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Cali - and it was equally nice to find you here.
> ...



LOL!! Figures you two are friends. Right wing nutties.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2010)

Queen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I thought you had your own forum somewhere.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > What is up with the boot prints some people have in their signature?
> ...



Cool.
Well, bootneck whoever you are - I appreciate your service - and hope for your safe return home to your family after that service.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 21, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Just wait till he's back! You are gonna love him! Funniest poster ever! And hotter than hell. 
 Don't tell EZ he's hot. She eats hot guys.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gatekeeper said:
> ...



Ah yes, ol Starbucks, where ya pay $4 for a cup of coffee that takes 3 people 10 minutes to get it to you.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 23, 2010)

Queen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



You usssed to be too. But now, meh, no one gives a ssshit.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome.

You'll find the mods here define non-bias.  They enforce the rules without bias or prejudice.














SSS


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yet another thing you're wrong about.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Explain this freaky and weird statement. Won't you? I used to be what?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

Queen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Human?? 
(Just taking a shot in the dark......  Pun intended.)


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



LOL! 

I think CG has me confused with someone else. She's a little off her rocker.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

Queen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Why?  Because you both are on opposite sides of the political spectrum?  Or is it simply a personality conflict.
(Uuuuummmmmm..........  Perspiring minds want to know.)


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 24, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You'll find the mods here define non-bias.  They enforce the rules without bias or prejudice.
> 
> ...



As opposed to what?

P.S.> Do you really want to get into this, you should rethink that. I don't think you want everyone here to know your past self.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...



  This _is_ a private forum.  Spying?  If that means watching for public posts that violate the rules then yes they "spy".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 24, 2010)

Queen said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Really Sam...bring it on.
You have zero game. All you got is "conservatives are crazy...Bush is evil".
You got nothing else.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 24, 2010)

Queen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Not confused, bored.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 24, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



This is a public forum that anyone can register to.
A Private forum is a sub-forum created within the public forum, that only invited -  paying users can see....thus "private forum".
Not all forums have them.

I erased that part of the post, Si should think twice before getting into this.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


Boy are you paranoid - reading something into nothing!

But go for it, moron.  See how the staff likes your doing so. Personally, I would absolutely love to post your stupidity, but I can actually read rules.

Welcome anyway, asshole.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Private = privately owned.  I guess it's a matter of semantics.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 24, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I welcome him and he takes issue with it.

He may want to read the rules here.

Trust me, he's not all that bright, as you can already see.  I guess I pushed some personal buttons with my welcome to him.  This should be fun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Threats right off the bat eh?  This will be fun.  Let's see how long you last.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have no idea. She said I used to be something. I have no idea what she's talking about. Like I said, she's got a few screws loose.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He's just another rightie with anger issues. 



He is exactly what he seems.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

Queen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



You don't know why you two don't get along?!  Personally I find it plainly obvious.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I never questioned whether or not we get along. What I said was, I have no idea what the cuckoo is talking about when she said "I used to be". What I said was, she's a nutter.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh isn't this just cozy?
Two batshit crazy clowns in one thread.
One has brains, the other doesn't...two guesses as to who is brainless.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh isn't this just cozy?
> Two batshit crazy clowns in one thread.
> One has brains, the other doesn't...two guesses as to who is brainless.



You and who else (the one with the brains)?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

Queen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



No, I did.......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 24, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Oh isn't this just cozy?
> ...



What is up your ass?
Have I been a problem for you, or are one of these gals your little girlfriend and you feel you should step up?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Christ dude, you need to lighten the fuck up!  Or are you the president of Anal Anonymous and a lost cause?


----------



## random3434 (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Maybe you should just not say anything snarky to people when they welcome you, and let bygones be bygones. If you had a problem with other posters at other boards, leave that junk there, and don't bring your drama from other message boards here. It gets old real fast, we still have posters talking about what they did at Hannity 2 years ago, like anyone cares. 

We all joke around here a LOT, once you get to know everyone you'll see it's a way to have fun, unless you start attacking people, then the gloves are off!


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

Right on EZ. Set 'em straight.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 24, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would agree with everything you said if she was welcoming me, the last thing on earth Si would do is welcome me anywhere but hell.
That little remark about fair moderators...that is a strike across the bow where her and I come from.
She struck the first blow, not me.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Wah!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 24, 2010)

I think we may have a record for the most drama on a welcoming thread.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Yeah, that first welcome of mine was quite a "blow".  

Moron.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 24, 2010)

Queen said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Look, we all know your husband has problems, but I know I would appreciate you left out the visuals.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



You're NOT my husband. Don't spread ugly rumors like that here!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 24, 2010)

Queen said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Even California doesn't allow a man to marry a dog.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Right, so why the hell are you lying about being married to a human?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Something happened at Hannity????

That place is dead dead deadski.

I don't enjoy posting something and having everyone say...._*yup....I agree....you are so correct sir.
*_
It's boring.

Hannity is for people that wet their pants when they hear the F word and can't stand opposing viewpoints.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 25, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



So THAT'S why all their posters moved over here, they can cuss out the libs here!


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 26, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


Everyone here is _quite_ aware of how Si can be when she is agitated. This is no threat.


As I've mentioned before, USMB is a rougher crowd. Read C-Girl's 700-post intro thread for an example:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/90767-i-am-california-girl.html


----------



## Si modo (Aug 26, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


  I'm wondering how my "past self" differs from how I am today.  Same avatar, same sig, same user name, same style, same person.


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 26, 2010)

Si modo said:


> I'm wondering how my "past self" differs from how I am today.  Same avatar, same sig, same user name, same style, same person.


I suppose that is a question best left to historians.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 26, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering how my "past self" differs from how I am today.  Same avatar, same sig, same user name, same style, same person.
> ...


Perhaps, if they are so motivated or someone is actually interested.


----------



## Queen (Aug 26, 2010)

Si modo said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



He's a big tough guy with his threats of some top secret background info he has. Better be careful of iseemlikeanasshole!!! He will unleash his secrets about you and this whole board will know about your past posts that are the same as your current posts. Oh no!!!!!


----------

